# נדדדה



## babaz

Hello,

What does "נדדדה" mean ?

Thanks


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Can you provide some context?


----------



## babaz

No, sorry.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

The spelling here doesn't seem correct to me... It could be either נדנדה(children's swing) or נדידה(wandering). Also it could be a Spanish word "nada" written in a chat by a teenager.


----------



## Diadem

I found one place using Bing. Here's a blog that uses the term. Maybe someone can translate that to determine its meaning.


----------



## ks20495

It looks like "nada" as Carrot Ironfoundersson surmised.

אם היתי עוד  אז בקשר כל שהוא אם ארטיום אז זה ניגמר בתקופה ההיא..​ לגמריי  ,  נדדדה !  סווופ,  ולא באמת שלא אכפת לי .  

=

If I were still in any sort of contact with Artium then, then it ended at that time
Completely, naddda, that's it. And it's not the truth that I don't care​


----------



## Diadem

Ah, so she was lengthening the pronunciation of the word in order to emphasize its quality. Also, why did she write סווופ rather than סוווף?


----------



## ks20495

There's no particular grammatical reason. People - in English and Hebrew and, I'm sure, other languages - just sometimes use nonstandard/purposely incorrect spellings when talking online.


----------



## alfio1

kind of "nada de nada"?


----------

